# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Κόκκινο καναρίνι και ερωτήσεις....

## dinosd

Καλημερα σε ολους......Πριν δεκα μερες αγορασα ενα κοκκινο καναρινι απο pet shop......Το παρακολουθησα καμια ωρα πριν το παρω και οντως εχει τρελλαθει να κελλαιδαει, δεν εχω παραπονο....
Οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι οι εξης:

1) Μου εδωσε για το ραμφος του αντι για το σουπιοκοκκαλο ενα τετραγωνακι κοκκινο που ειναι καλυτερο μου ειπε......Εχω διαβασει για τις διαφορες του με το σουπιοκοκκαλο αλλα το θεμα μου ειναι οτι ο Κιτσος μου δεν εχει ξυσει καθολου την μυτουλα του σε αυτο.....Προτιμαει να το ξυνει στα πλαστικα κλαρακια που παταει ή στο καγκελο του κλουβιου απο οτι εχω δει....Το αλλαξα θεση σημερα μηπως και δεν τον βολευει εκει που το εβαλε αυτος που το πηρα και θα το παρατηρησω....Πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο?

2) Την αυτροφη του μου ειπε να του βαζω ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου μερα παρα μερα.....Αλλα ειναι βαθια η θηκη για το αυγο που βαζω την αυγοτροφη και νομιζω οτι δεν την βλεπει η δεν την φτανει, οποτε την γεμιζω μεχρι πανω για να την βλεπει και να τρωει και συμπληρωνω μερα παρα μερα....Κανω κατι λαθος? Περιμενω προτασεις.

3) Την τροφη του μου ειπε να την αλλαζω μια φορα την εβδομαδα....Και ετσι κανω.....Απλα οταν την αλλαζω, πεταω την τροφη που εχει ηδη μεσα στις θηκες και βαζω αλλη....Η ερωτηση μου ειναι εαν πρεπει να την πεταω οντως (γιατι μενει πολλη τροφη για πεταμα) ή συμπληρωνω απλα μεχρι πανω?

4) Τον Κιτσο μου τον εχω εξω οπως μου ειπε και ο μαστορας....Το μπαλκονι μου ειναι κλειστο με διαφανια οποτε ουτε αερας ουτε πουλια μπορουν να τον ενοχλησουνε..... Στα πολλα τα κρυα μου ειπανε να τον σκεπαζω την νυχτα με μια ζελατινα ή με ενα κομματι πλαστικο......Προτασεις παρακαλω?

Αυτα απο μενα....Ειμαι καινουριος και εχω πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα θελω να ειναι ευτυχισμενος ο Κιτσος μου και η κορουλα μου κατ'επεκταση που τον λατρευει......

----------


## vagelis76

Δήμο καλώς όρισες και να χαίρεσαι κορούλα-οικογένεια και κόκκινο καναρινοπουλάκι σου!!!!Περιμένουμε να μας παρουσιαστείς εδώ.http://.<a href="http://www.greekbir...um.php?f=4</a>
και εδώ..http://.<a href="http://www.greekbir...um.php?f=5</a>

Στις απορίες σου....
1.όταν χρειαστεί να ξύσει το ράμφος του θα το κάνει και εκεί,τώρα απλά καθαρίζει στις πλαστικέ πατήθρες το ράμφος του.Ένα σουπιοκόκαλο είναι απαραίτητο στο κλουβί του πάντως.
2.Όταν λές αυγοτροφή που σου έδωσε ο πετσοπας...είναι αυτή η κόκκινη που έχει κάτι μαύρα σποράκια μέσα και είναι σε μορφή σκόνης???Αν ναι,είναι ένα υλικό αυτό που πραγματικά δε προσφέρει τίποτα στο πουλάκι.Εδώ θα βρείς ωραιότατες συνταγές από τους εμπειρότατους φίλους του είδους....http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewforum.php?f=69  τη φτιάχνεις μόνος σου με αγνά υλικά και ξέρεις πραγμτικά τι τρώει το πουλάκι σου.
3.Δε χρειάζεται να γεμίζεις τη ταΐστρα,μέχρι τη μέση καλά είναι και κάθε μέρα μπορείς να φυσάς τη ταΐστρα και να φεύγουν τα φαγωμένα σποράκια ώστε να μένουν τα ολόκληρα σποράκια!!!
4.Αν βρίσκεται έξω συνέχεια και είναι προστατευμένος από τον αέρα μην ανησυχείς,το πουλί θα κανονίσει και θα προσαρμοστεί στις θερμοκρασίες μόνο του,απλά μη κάνεις το λάθος να το έχεις μέσα-έξω,εναλλαγές στη θερμοκρασία δηλαδή γιατί θα έχεις προβληματάκια...

θα σου πουν περισσότερα τα έμπειρα μέλη μας εδώ και με πουλάκια στο μπαλκόνι τους,έχε υπομονή  ::  και όλες οι απορίες σου θα λυθούν!!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Γεια σου Βαγγελη. Ειμαι ο Ντινος και οχι Δημος  ::   ::  

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις λεπτομερεις σου απαντησεις......
Στις δικες σου ερωτησιες τωρα να σου πω:
2) Ναι η αυγοτροφη που μου εδωσε ο πετσοπας ειναι αυτη που λες ακριβως.....
3) Οσο για την ταιστρα, σκεφτομαι μηπως και δεν φτανει να φαει εαν την γεμιζω μεχρι την μεση.....Τον βλεπω οταν παει να φαει που σηκωνεται "στις μυτες του" και τεντωνει τον λαιμουδακο του.....Δεν ξερω......Θα βα λω και φωτο για να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως εννοω και εαν πρεπει να τοποθετησω καπως διαφορετικα τα παρελκομενα του......
4) Οσο για το μεσα εξω μου το διευκρινισε και ο πετσοπας......Λογω αλλαγης θερμοκρασιας θα πεσουν τα φτερα του και πολυ πιθανο να εχει και αναπνευστικο προβλημα αργοτερα....Οποτε μονο εξω......Για το ναυλον για σκεπασμα τον βαρυ χειμωνα τι λες?Και εαν ναι, πρεπει να αφησω λιγο κενο για να αναπνεει το κλουβακι ετσι δεν ειναι? Δεν το σκεπαζω ολοκληρο.......

Και παλι ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση σου.......Περιμενω και απο αλλους φιλους τις γνωμες-προτασεις τους.....

Υ.Γ. Παρουσιαστηκα και εγω και ο Κιτσος στα τοπικσ που μου ειπες.......

----------


## vagelis76

Δήμος αντί Ντίνος =γεράματα δικά μου και άρα κακή όραση  ::   ::  

Ντίνο κι εγώ αυτή τη λεγόμενη αυγοτροφή με τα πολλά χημικά χρησιμοποιούσα κι εγώ παλιότερα μέχρι που έμαθα τι είναι.Θα σου έλεγα να τη σταματήσεις και να προτιμήσεις το σφικτό αυγό,τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά με μέτρο και πρόγραμμα και κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξεις τη δική σου αυγοτροφή.  

Οι ταΐστρες που έχεις δεν έχουν το κλασσικό πάτημα που εκεί πατάει το πουλί και φτάνει μέχρι και το τελευταίο σποράκι????Θα βοηθούσε όλους μας μια φώτο.Αν όχι βάζεις τις πατήθρες σε τέτοιο σημείο που το πουλί να φτάνει το φαγητό,απλά θα προσέξεις να μην ακουμπάνε φτερά και ουρά στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού όταν κάθεται πάνω σε αυτές.

Συνήθως τα "Μπαλκονάτα" φτερωτά φιλαράκια του φόρουμ κατοικούν σε κλούβες ή κλουβιά που ιδιοκτήτες τους τα έχουν καλύψει σε 3 πλευρές.Τις 2 πλαϊνές και τη πλάτη,αφήνουν τη μπροστινή ανοιχτή για να υπάρχει καλός αερισμός  ,αρκεί να μην είναι ή πλευρά που τα πιάνει το φύσημα του αέρα.

Υπάρχουν εμπειρότεροι φίλοι εδώ και θα σου πουν περισσότερα,εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ κόκκινο καναρίνι οπότε θα σου παραπάνω πράγματα εκείνοι που ξέρουν τις ανάγκες ενός τέτοιου πουλιού.
 ::   ::

----------


## dinosd

Να σου πω την αληθεια εχω την εντυπωση πως εχω βαλει με καποιο τροπο αναποδα τις ταιστρες.....Τωρα που το λες εχει τετοιο πατημα αλλα με καποιο τροπο εγω το εχω απο εξω!!!!!! "fullyhappy" Οταν το πηρα το κλουβι και πηγα σπιτι επλυνα τις ταιστρες και φυσικα τις ανοιξα στα 2 για να τις πλυνω καλα αλλα μαλλον τις εχω βαλει λαθος.........Θα το δω το απογευμα.....

Για την αυγοτροφη λεω να σας ακουσω και να του δινω αυγουλακι.......Εδω θελω και παλι ομως τα φωτα σου Βαγγελη. Πως, ποτε, συχνοτητα και ποτε το πεταμε.......Μου ειπε πως αυτη η αυγοτροφη ειναι και για να κραταει το χρωμα του.....Αν την σταματησω, το αυγουλακι μονο του φτανει?

----------


## vagelis76

Όχι δε φτάνει το αυγουλάκι για να διατηρήσει το χρώμα του.Εγώ το ανέφερα από πλευράς σωστής και καλής διατροφής του πουλιού.Θα του το προσφέρεις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα περίπου και αφού το βάλεις στο κλουβί(όχι ζεστό)θα πρέπει να το αφαιρέσεις μετά από 4 ώρες αυτή την εποχή,αναλόγως τις θερμοκρασίες.

Στο θέμα χρώμα και τι ουσίες πρέπει να του δίνεις θα σου απαντήσουν τα παιδιά με κόκκινα καναρίνια.

----------


## jk21

ντινο καλως ηρθες .η χυμα αυγοτροφη που πιθανοτατα σου την ανεφερε ως βιταμινη περα του οτι πιθανοτατα δεν εχει καν αυγο σε σκονη μεσα (οπως εχουν οι επωνυμες συσκευασμενες) να ξερεις οτι γινεται απο υποπροιοντα δημητριακων (υπολοιματα απο μπισκοτοβιομηχανιες κλπ ) οπως επισης και καποιες απο τις επωνυμες (ναι ετσι ειναι και οι περισσοτερες απο αυτες αυτο αναφερουν ) ,αρκετη ζαχαρη (γιατι στην ουσια ειναι παρασκευασμα μπισκοτου)οπως επισης και καποιες απο τις επωνυμες(μονο μια λεει μελι -υπαρχουν βεβαια μελια και...μελια ) αλλα κυριως και εδω θελω να εστιασω το προβλημα εχει σε αρκετη ποσοτητα (ειναι εμφανες) αρκετη κοκκινη χρωστικη που στις επωνυμες ειναι συγκεκριμενη και σε εγκριτες απο υπηρεσιες (θελω να ελπιζω ) δοσεις.ομως στην τροφη που αναφερεσαι λογω τιμης οχι ιδιαιτερα υψηλης (οι εγκριτες χρωστικες,σε λογικη δοσολογια βεβαια ειναι αρκετα ακριβες,μιλαω κυριως για κανθαξανθινη ) η χρωστικη που περιεχεται προφανως ειναι καποια αλλη πολυ πιο οικονομικη αλλα καθολου σιγουρα μεσοπροθεσμα ασφαλης για το συκωτι του πουλιου στο οποιο περναει καθε χρωστικη πριν παει στο αιμα.

εδω θα δεις οτι δεν ειναι ολες οι κοκκινες χρωστικες εντελως αθωες


http://tinyurl.com/36w9fc8



αν θελεις το πουλακι σου να διατηρησει το κοκκινο χρωμα προς πορτοκαλι πρεπει να δινεις τροφες πλουσιες σε κοκκινες και πορτοκαλι χρωστικες (οχι κιτρινες)  .το εντονο ομως κοκκινο μπορεις μονο να το διατηρησεις αν δωσεις στο διαστημα της πτεροροιας στην τροφη ή το  νερο τους την χρωστικη κανθαξανθινη (υπαρχει στο εμποριο) .σε νορμαλ δοσεις (αν τις τηρεις σχολαστικα ) οι οποιες αρχες εχουν εγκρινει τα ειδικα σκευασματα πιστοποιουν οτι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος για την υγεια του πουλιου.εγω ειμαι επιφυλακτικος αλλα δεν ειμαι επιστημονας να υποστηριξω κατι διαφορετικο


περισσοτερα θα δεις εδω

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1200


viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1092&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


viewtopic.php?f=61&t=525

αλλα και αυτα τα χρησιμοτατα αρθρα για καθε εκτροφεα κοκκινου καναρινιου
http://petbirds.gr/content/35/
http://petbirds.gr/content/37/

που θα τον βοηθησουν να στοχευσει τι ειδους εκτροφη θελει να κανει διαχειριζομενος ενα τετοιο πουλακι


* απο τις συνταγες που σε παρεπεμψε ο βαγγελης αν εχεις καποια απορια ρωτας στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα.οχι το αυγο δεν δινεται για το χρωματισμο του πουλιου αλλα κατα τη γνωμη μου οι συνταγες αυτες ειναι ποιοτικοτερερες του εμποριου.αν ομως θελεις στο εμποριο υπαρχουν συσκευασμενες με κοκκινη χρωστικη γνωστης εγκεκριμενης προελευσης.ομως αν δινεις τροφες με φυσικες χρωστικες θα εχει καλα αποτελεσματα (αλλα οχι πληρη διατηρηση του χρωματος)  πχ κοκκινες πιπερια (καψακαινη) ,παντζαρι (παντζαροχρωμα ) ,βατομουρα (ανθοκυανινες) ,κοκκινος ιβισκος (ανθοκυανινες) ,πυρακανθο  ( http://tiny.cc/1om30 ) αλλα και αλλες (το συζηταμε στην πορεια) .φυσικη πηγη της κανθαξανθινης που χρησιμοποιεται για το βαψιμο των πουλιων (καποια αν δεν δωσεις χρωστικη γινονται εντελως κιτρινα-δεν εχουν καν τον κοκκινο παραγοντα,ειναι fake κοκκινα )  ειναι μονο καποιο ειδος μανιταριου (δεν προβλεπεται για χορηγηση σε καναρινια ) και καποιο ειδος γαριδας.το σκευασματα που κυκλοφορουν ειναι φτιαγμενα απο μετατροπη χημικη καποιων καροτενοειδων

----------


## dinosd

Νατος και ο Κιτσος......

Περιμενω γνωμες για τον Κιτσο και το κλουβακι....Οπως και την εσωτερικη διακοσμηση......Εαν ειναι κατι σε λαθος μερος, ενημερωστε με....

Επισης εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν ειχα απεναντι απο τις ταιστρες την θηκη για το αυγο ανεβαινε πανω και την πετουσε ολη κατω με τα ποδια του.......Γιατι αραγε να το κανει αυτο?Εαν ξερει κανενας ας με ενημερωσει.....

----------


## vagelis76

Μιας και σε πήρα μονότερμα  ::  ,θα συνεχίσω ....

Αν η εικόνα δε το αδικεί το αγόρι σου τότε δεν έχει πετύχει καλά το βάψιμο του,οπότε στην επόμενη πτερόρροια  αν ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές των έμπειρων φίλων εδώ θα σου γίνει κατακόκκινο!!!
Εσωτερικό κλουβιού...
-Θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις τις πατήθρες σε διαφορετικά ύψη και όχι η μιά απέναντι στην άλλη(δημιουργώντας "σκάλα" )γιατί έτσι του δίνεις τη δυνατότητα απλά να πετάγεται από τη μια μεριά στην άλλη.Απ ότι βλέπω το κλουβί σου έχει αρκετό ύψος οπότε πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτείς .
-Τη κούνια αυτού του τύπου τη χρησιμοποιεί ο μικρός σου????Αν όχι άλλαξε την και πάρε μια με στρογγυλή πατήθρα επάνω.

----------


## xXx

...τι ωραίο παλικαράκι είναι αυτό φτου φτου σκόρδα...βάλε μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμη και πιο κοντινές να τον απολαύσουμε..

----------


## dinosd

> Μιας και σε πήρα μονότερμα  ,θα συνεχίσω ....
> 
> Αν η εικόνα δε το αδικεί το αγόρι σου τότε δεν έχει πετύχει καλά το βάψιμο του,οπότε στην επόμενη πτερόρροια  αν ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές των έμπειρων φίλων εδώ θα σου γίνει κατακόκκινο!!!
> Εσωτερικό κλουβιού...
> -Θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις τις πατήθρες σε διαφορετικά ύψη και όχι η μιά απέναντι στην άλλη(δημιουργώντας "σκάλα" )γιατί έτσι του δίνεις τη δυνατότητα απλά να πετάγεται από τη μια μεριά στην άλλη.Απ ότι βλέπω το κλουβί σου έχει αρκετό ύψος οπότε πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτείς .
> -Τη κούνια αυτού του τύπου τη χρησιμοποιεί ο μικρός σου????Αν όχι άλλαξε την και πάρε μια με στρογγυλή πατήθρα επάνω.


Η εικονα οντως αδικει τον Κιτσο μου....Ειναι πιο κοκκινο-πορτοκαλης αλλα οντως θελω να μου πειτε οταν ερθει η ωρα της πτεροροιας, τι να κανω για να γινει κατακοκκινος.....Αληθεια ειναι στανταρ η εποχη της πτεροροιας? Πως θα το καταλαβω?

Για τις πατηθρες εχεις δικιο...Αυτο θα κανω.....

Οσο για την κουνια, τον εχω δει που ανεβαινει και καθεται λιγακι......Αλλα θα ψαξω να βρω αυτη που λες....Εαν ειχες καμια φωτο θα με διευκολυνες φιλε μου......
Θα βγαλω φωτο με την ψηφιακη μου για να ειναι πιο αληθοφανεις.....

----------


## xXx

Αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες επειδή νομίζω ότι η μακρινή τον αδικεί   ::

----------


## dinosd

Ε, να λοιπον και μια κοντινη με την ψηφιακη μας.......Τωρα ειναι καπως καλυτερα απο οτι στην φωτο με το κινητο,ε????????

Ακουω γνωμες και προτασεις.......

----------


## dinosd

Τον τσακωσα και την στιγμη που ανεβηκε πανω στην αυγοθηκη...  ::   ::   ::  

Οπως βλεπεις φιλε Βαγγελη αλλαξα και τις πατηθρες.......

Πες μου εαν θες για την πτεροροια...Ποτε, πως το καταλαβαινεις και τι κανεις.....Η οταν ερθει η ωρα να τα πουμε?

----------


## vagelis76

Ντίνο εκεί που έχει ανοιγμένα τα φτερά του είναι Σουπερ!!!  ::  

Επειδή είσαι "καλός μαθητής" και ακούς....και σε βλέπω οτι φροντίζεις για το καλύτερο του μικρό σου,θα σου πρότεινα...
1.Πετάς τη κόκκινη σκόνη που σου έδωσαν για βιταμίνη και ακολουθείς τις συμβουλές από τα παιδιά που ξέρουν για το χρώμα που θέλεις να πετύχεις.
2.αλλάζεις τις πατήθρες  και αγοράζεις πιο καλές σε ποιότητα που θα είναι πιο σκληρές και θα αντέχουν το βάρος του "μπουλούκο" σου χωρίς να λυγίζουν,ή βάζεις φυσικό κλαδάκι αφού πρώτα το επεξεργαστείς κατάλληλα.
3.αλλάζεις τη κούνια με μια πιο καλή.Υπολογίζω οτι αυτά ήταν τα βασικά αξεσουάρ του κλουβιού γι αυτό δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο από ποιότητα.
4.να προμηθευτείς μια μπανιέρα και να του χαρίζεις μπανάκια όποτε το επιτρέπει ο καιρός(δε φυσάει αέρας)
5.Να του παρέχεις τροφή πλούσια σε ποικιλία σπόρων και όχι καναβούρι και κεχρί μόνο,την οποία θα προμηθεύεσαι από αξιόπιστα μαγαζιά με μεγάλη κατανάλωση και προσέχοντας πολύ τις ημερομηνίες λήξεως... 
6.Να του προσφέρεις φρέσκα λαχανικά και φρούτα ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα που θα έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα ένα υγιές πουλάκι με πολλά χρόνια ζωής μπροστά του.

Όσο για τη πτερόρροια...λογικά αυτή την εποχή την έχει περάσει για φέτος.Αυτό συμβαίνει στο τέλος καλοκαιριού(Σεπτέμβρη++) και είναι η διαδικασία-περίοδος που αλλάζουν τα φτερά τους όλα τα πουλιά.Μια περίοδος πολύ επώδυνη για τα πουλιά και με πολλές διατροφικές απαιτήσεις.Εδώ θα τα βρεις όλα...http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=2883

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα Βαγγελη.......Θα κανω οτι μπορω και θα ενημερωσω αμεσα......

----------


## jk21

ντινο αν και εγω εχω και αλλους λογους να προτιμω μιγμα σπορων χωρις ρουπσεν
 
(θα το διακρινεις σε ενα μιγμα σαν κοκκινα ή μαυρα μπαλακια) 
οι εκτροφεις κοκκινων καναρινιων δεν το δινουν στα μιγματα γιατι υποστηριζεται οτι η λουτεινη που περιεχει ειναι σε ποσοτητα τετοια που μπορει να επηρεασει προ το κιτρινο τα φτερα των πουλιων.


ενα μιγμα σπορων με κεχρι,περιλλα ,νιζερ ,λιναροσπορο ,καναββουρι(μεχρι 5% ) ειναι μια χαρα αλλα μπορεις να δινεις και επιπλεον σε τακτα διαστηματα καποιους εξτρα σπορους που βρισκεις σε ενημερωμενα πετ σοπ ή e-shop του χωρου οπως chia,camelina ,bella di notte και αγκαθι μαριας.τα δυο πρωτα σαν απαραιτητα στην προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη (αν το βαλεις) και στην πτεροροια .τα αλλα δυο κατα την πτεροροια και μετα στο διαστημα συντηρησης πληρως απαραιτητα αν δωσεις σκευασμα κανθαξανθινης (χρωστικη ) γιατι αποτοξινωνουν το συκωτι και το αιμα.μπορεις ομως σε αραια διαστηματα και τον υπολοιπο καιρο.

ξερω οτι επειδη εισαι απειρος αυτα σου φαινονται λιγο εξεζητημενα αλλα ετσι πρεπει αν θες να προσεχεις το πουλακι σου.

μακρια απο μιγμα με ρουπσεν .ειτε γιατι δεν προβλεπεται για τροφη κοκκινων καναρινιων,ειτε γιατι για μενα δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο σαν σπορος γενικοτερα αν οχι αμφιλεγομενος για την καταλληλοτητα του

αυτα θα σε βοηθησουν

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1103

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1092

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1200

----------


## xXx

Ντίνο είναι κούκλος και παράλληλα ένα κοινό καναρίνι, στο οποίο δεν έχουμε επιπλέον απαιτήσεις για να διατηρήσουμε κάποια πρότυπα μίας ράτσας, συνεπώς για μένα μπορείς να το ταΐζεις και μείγμα με ρούπσεν. Στις περιόδους που παρουσιάζει πτερόρροια μπορείς να του δίνεις αυγοτροφή με κόκκινη χρωστική για να διατηρεί το έντονο κόκκινο και αν δεν το κάνεις αυτό απλά θα ξεβάψει και θα πορτοκαλιάσει το κόκκινό του.

----------


## dinosd

Να σας πω την αληθεια ειναι λιγο εξεζητημενα για μενα ολα αυτα και μου ακουγονται λιγο κινεζικα......Γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα απο ολες αυτες τις ονομασιες που μου λετε αλλα μου αρεσει να μαθαινω και να ακουω προτασεις.....Για αυτο και σας ευχαριστω και μονο που ασχολειστε με μενα και τον Κιτσο μου......

Οντως δεν εχω καμια τρελλα να γινει κατακοκκινο το πουλακι γιατι και ετσι μου αρεσει πολυ.....Αλλα δεν θελω και να του δινω να τρωει οτι να 'ναι οπως αυτες οι τροφες οι χυμα απο τα πετσοπς......

Θα κανω οτι μπορω για να ειναι σε καλα χερια ο Κιτσος αν και δεν εχω και πολυ χρονο ελευθερο......

Παντως για αναπαραγωγη δεν το βλεπω να ασχολουμαι......Λογω χρονου κυριως.......

Αυτο που ηθελα ειναι να ακουω την μελωδικη του φωνουλα και να σπαει η μονοτονια και βουβαμαρα της πολης.....Και να εχει και μια παρεουλα η κορουλα μου\, κατι που το εχω πετυχει στο απολυτο νομιζω.....

Νομιζω οτι σιγα σιγα θα μαθω τα απαραιτητα και θα κανω οτι μπορω και προλαβαινω.....Μην ξεχνατε οτι ειμαι εντελως ερασιτεχνης "fullyhappy"

----------


## xXx

Να είσαι καλά και να ξέρεις ότι θα συζητούσαμε με τον οποιονδήποτε, είτε έχει ένα, είτε και περισσότερα πουλάκια, αφού είναι θετικό για όλους μας νομίζω να ενημερωνόμαστε και να κάνουμε τη ζωή των φτερωτών μας φίλων κάθε μέρα και καλύτερη.

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δίνεις τη χαρά σε ένα πουλάκι να αναπαράγεται και να ζευγαρώνει, έστω και σε συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίας.

Είναι στο χέρι και στις αποφάσεις του καθενός όμως το τι θα κάνει, αφού υπεισέρχονται και πολλοί άλλοι παράγοντες στη ζωή μας σε καθημερινή βάση εκτός από τα πουλιά μας.

Να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου και ελπίζω μέρα με τη μέρα το πουλάκι να σου ξεπληρώνει αγάπη σου με ότι πιο όμορφο έχει να σου δώσει, το τραγούδι του.

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ομορφος ο κοκκινοπορτοκαλί Κιτσος σου (ευτυχως που εβαλες και τις νεες φωτο γιατι στην πρωτη ναι μεν εβλεπα ενα πανεμορφο πουλακι αλλα το εβλεπα ροζ  ::   ::   ::  )
να τον χαιρεσαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dinosd

Λοιπον, πηρα σημερα ετοιμη αυγοτρφη με κανθαξανθινη για το χρωμα του......Θα πεταξω την αλλη που πηρα στο διαφανο σακουλακι χυμα... Πηρα ενα σακουλακι μαρκας QUIKO, 500 gr, red egg food supplement λεγεται....Φαινεται πολυ καλυτερο απο την χυμα που μου εδωσε ο πετσοπας στην αρχη.....Θα δειξει.....Εαν εχει κανεις αποψη ας μου πει την γνωμη του......Φυσικα ξερω πως δεν συγκρινεται με τις χειροποιητες αλλα ......

Επισης πηρα και ενα σουπιοκοκκαλο για αρχη να δω εαν θα το ακουμπησει....Το αλλο το τετραγωνισμενο, σε κοκκινο χρωματακι δεν το εχει ακουμπησει καθολου οποτε θα δοκιμασω αυτο και βλεπουμε....

Και παλι ακουω γνωμες....

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ να πω απλά οτι ο άνθρωπος που αγαπά το πουπουλένιο φίλο του φαίνεται.  ::   ::  
Ντίνο η στάση σου και η πορεία σου εδώ αυτές τις μέρες που είσαι κοντά μας επιβεβαιώνει το στόχο που έχει αυτή η κοινότητα.
*Να μάθει όσα δε ξέρει και να διαδώσει-μεταφέρει όσα γνωρίζει προς όφελος των φτερωτών μας φίλων.Και όλα αυτά γίνονται μέσα από τη μεταξύ μας κουβέντα*.
Τελικά ο Κίτσος είναι πολύ τυχερό πουλάκι,γιατί βρέθηκε στα χέρια σου και δείχνεις ότι επιθυμείς το καλύτερο για εκείνο.!!!!!

sorry  για το παραπάνω off topic,αλλά που και που χρειάζεται να θυμόμαστε το λόγο που βρισκόμαστε εδώ.Και αυτός είναι η καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής όλων των πτηνών!!!!

συνέχισε έτσι  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς με κι ας άργησα! Ντίνο, διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον το θέμα σου και χαίρομαι που το καναρινάκι αυτό έπεσε σε τόσο καλά χέρια  ::  
Είναι πολύ όμορφο με το χρωματιστό μαλλάκι!
Στα δικά μου καναρίνια βάζω κλαράκια με κεχρί και τρελαίνονται, και επίσης μπρόκολο, πιπεριές χρωματιστές, αυγό βραστό, σπανάκι και διάφορα άλλα λαχανικά και φρούτα, φυσικά εναλλάξ κι όχι όλα μαζεμένα. Επίσης τους έχω άμμο από όστρακα, και στην αγοραστή αυγοτροφή που βάζω πού και πού προσθέτω bella di notte (έτσι δε λέγεται Δημήτρη αυτό που είχαμε πάρει;..)

*Bella di Notte*

_Λιπαρος σπορος πλουσιος σε φυτικα ελαια και λινολεικο οξυ (7% - 10%) . Εχει αντιοξειδωτικες και αντικαρκινικες ιδιοτητες οπως επισης και καποια χρωστικη η οποια βοηθαει στο βαψιμο της καρδερινας και των καναρινιων με κοκκινο παραγοντα. Επισεις περιεχει πρωτεινες 19% , λιπος 20% , υδατανθρακες 20% . Τρόπος χρήσης και δοσολογία: Μπορεί να χορηγείται σκέτο, ένα κουταλάκι του καφέ την ημέρα για δυο πουλία, ή να προστείθεται και να ανακατεύεται με τη καθημερινή αυγοτροφη. Ενδείκνυται για την εκτροφή των νεοσσών και για όλη την περίοδο ανάπτυξης των νεαρών πουλιών μέχρι την φάση της πτερορροιας . Κατά την περίοδο της ανάπαυσης χορηγείται 2 φορές την εβδομάδα ή δυνατόν όχι συνεχόμενες._
(http://www.carduelis-pro.com/index.php? ... ction=item)

Τουλάχιστον τα πράσινα-φυσικού χρωματισμού καναρίνια μου, με την κόκκινη πιπεριά και τον παραπάνω σπόρο κάνουν κόκκινες ανταύγειες στο προγούλι και στο κεφαλάκι! Ειδικά το ένα καναρινάκι που έχει μπαμπά με κόκκινο μωσαϊκό. Τελοσπάντων, αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες! Το θέμα είναι να έχει το καναρίνι ποικιλία διατροφής, όπως είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω, να έχει άνετο κλουβάκι όσο γίνεται, και να είναι προφυλαγμένο από το κρύο και την πολλή υγρασία.

Και επειδή είναι ευαίσθητα πολύ, και αν αρρωστήσουν αργούν να εμφανίσουν συμπτώματα (παρά μόνο όταν είναι σε τελευταία στάδια εξέλιξης κάθε νόσου), έχε πάντα το νου σου για οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή: αφωνία, περίεργες κουτσουλιές, ανορεξία, κάθισμα φουσκωμένο και αναπουπουλιασμένο, ύπνος κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας, κάθισμα στον πάτο κλουβιού. Όλα αυτά είναι σοβαρές ενδείξεις ασθένειας, και αν τα εντοπίσεις νωρίς είναι πολύ καλύτερα για το πουλάκι! 

Να σας ζήσει!!  ::

----------


## jk21

σε ολα οσα γραφει στη σελιδα αυτη απλα διαφωνω μονο με την χρωστικη.δεν εχει καμμια χρωστικη .εχω κανει εκχυλισμα και δεν εχει καποιο ιδιαιτερο χρωμα κοκκινο.ειναι καθαρα για την καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου και της αιμοποιησης.επισης εχει ευεργετικη επιδραση στις θηλυκες ορμονες και στη γυναικεια γονιμοτητα  στους ανθρωπους τουλαχιστον

http://www.botanical-online.com/english ... atment.htm

http://www.botanical-online.com/medicin ... angles.htm

----------


## jk21

να εξηγησω οτι στο χρωματισμο πραγματι βοηθα αλλα οχι λογω καποιας χρωστικης αλλα λογω σωστου μεταβολισμου των χρωστκων στο συκωτι και προωθησης τους στο αιμα και μεσω αυτου στις ριζες των φτερων.η αναφορα για χρωστικη (που δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι δεν την αναγραφει) ειναι κατι που εχει καθιερωθει σαν δογμα αναμεσα στους εκτροφεις απο τα πολλα αναποδεικτα κατα καιρους...

----------


## panos70

Γεια σου Ντινο ωραιο το καναρινακι σου να το χαιρεσε,εχω μερικα χρονια κοκκινα μωσαικα και απο φετος ενα κοοκινο αρσενικο αυτον στο avatar δεν πρεπει να ανησιχεις και και τοσο πολυ για το καναρινακι σου,εγω τα δινω χρωνια αυτη την κοκκινη βιταμηνη που λενε οι πετ σοπαδες (ζαχαρι μπισκοτο χρωστικες) και ειναι μια χαρα ολα τους εαν θελεις να διατηρη το χρωμα του πρεπει να του δινεις μη νομιζεις οτι θα τρωει συνεχια στην αρχη θα φαει και μετα θα τσιμπαει λιγο λιγο,αφου θα το εχεις εξω πρεπει να ενυσχησεις την τροφη με παραπανω νιζερ και καναβουρι,μια φορα την εβδομαδα να το δινεις αυγο,μερα παραδυο μερες μπροκολο,η ταραξακο η καροτο,η ζοχια,η ραδικια,  η σπανακι,η τσουκνιδα η βασιληκο..μια η δυο φορες το μηνα σκορδονερο αλλα μηριζει, και μια φορα την εβδομα ενα πολυβιταμηνουχο,και να εισε συγουρος οτι το πουλι θα φυσαει απο υγεια και ζωντανια,(συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα)       ::   ::   ::

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Τον τρελάναμε τον άνθρωπο κανονικά!!!
 :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek: 
Ντίνο γερά!!!!  ::

----------


## xXx

Νίκο τι αρχείο είναι αυτό?Δεν ανοίγει!

----------


## voutsigoutsi

docx ρε δεινόσαυρε!!!
Ακόμα windows 98 δουλεύεις???
Περάσαμε στην βιομηχανική επανάσταση (αρχές του 20 ου αιώνα) αν δεν το κατάλαβες!!!  ::

----------


## xXx

το ξέρω ότι είναι docx δεν είμαι τυφλός ρε...αλλά το κατέβασα και δεν ανοίγει με το word 2007

----------


## douke-soula

εμενα μου ανοιξε την δευτερη φορα που το δοκιμασα

----------


## xXx

και εγώ το άνοιξα μόλις....βασικά δεν έχει κάτι μπροστά και ίσως για αυτό δεν το αναγνωρίζει άμεσα...είναι .docx χωρίς να έχει κάτι πριν την τελεία...όλα τα αρχεία συνήθως έχουν ένα όνομα πριν την τελεία πχ vasilis.docx ,ενώ αυτό είναι ξερό .docx

----------


## xXx

> και εγώ το άνοιξα μόλις....βασικά δεν έχει κάτι μπροστά και ίσως για αυτό δεν το αναγνωρίζει άμεσα...είναι .docx χωρίς να έχει κάτι πριν την τελεία...όλα τα αρχεία συνήθως έχουν ένα όνομα πριν την τελεία πχ vasilis.docx ,ενώ αυτό είναι ξερό .docx


Το ξανανεβάζω

----------


## douke-soula

τωρα ανοιξε αμεσως

----------


## xXx

εμ...

----------


## voutsigoutsi

άσε τα εμ... moderator και δούλεψε και λιγάκι...Τι σε έχουμε?
Κοπρόσκυλο   :sleep:

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστω πολυ για ολες τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες.......

Ενημερωτικα, την νεα αυγοτροφη την τρωει πολυ καλα...Αρχισε νε την τσιμπαει αμεσως μολις την εβαλα......Το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν εχει ακουμπησει ακομα....Θα δειξει...

----------


## dinosd

Σημερα του εβαλα μια φετουλα μηλο και απο οτι ειδα μεχρι να φυγω για την δουλεια, αρχισε να το τσιμπαει.......

Οτιδηποτε αλλο φρουτο η λαχανικο θελησω να του δωσω μετα καθε ποτε θα πρεπει να του το δινω? Δηλαδη σημερα μηλο, Τεταρτη λαχανικι/φρουτακι, παρασκευη κατι αλλο? Η πρεπει πιο αραια?

----------


## jk21

δες εδω τις προτασεις μου για χορταρικα 
viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4345

αυτα ειναι τα πιο ουσιωδη για τα πτηνα και ειναι της εποχης.αν βρεις επισης καπου αλσηνη - stellaria media 

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1095&view=unread

δινε και απο αυτη. παρατηρησε καθε μερα τα κοπρανα των πουλιων .αν δεν δεις καθαρη διαρροια (που δεν θα δεις) δινε καθε μερα ενα χορταρικο καλα πλυμμενο και στεγνωμενο με χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο.  


επισης αυτες τις μερες και για λιγες μερες (ισως εξαντληθει και νωριτερα υπαρχει αυτο το προιον στα λιντλ στην τιμη των 2.5 ευρω μονο



που ειναι σιροπι απο 50% χυμο φραγκοσταφυλο το οποιο περαν της μεγαλης ποσοτητας βιταμινης c που περιεχει και δρα αντιοξειδωτικα στον οργανισμο ,εχει και ισχυρη ποσοτητα κυανιδινης (ειδος κοκκινης ανθοκυανινης ) φυσικης χρωστικης υδατοδιαλυτης οπως εχουν πχ και τα βατομουρα.οι ανθοκυανινες δρουν αποτοξινωτικα και καθαριζουν τα αγγεια ενω εδω φαινεται επιπλεον οτι εχουν δραση και εναντιον του ασθματος που αν ισχυει και στα καναρινια οτι στον ανθρωπο ειναι ενα βαλσαμο στο αλυτο συνηθως προβλημα για αυτα

http://www.healthview.gr/node/20119

εδω περισσοτερα για το φραγκοσταφυλλο 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackcurrant

μπορεις ειτε να το δινεις αραιωμενο στο νερο ειτε να υγραινεις ελαφρως την αυγοτροφη  και ειναι ιδανικο για τα κοκκινα πουλια

επισης μην ξεχνας την κοκκινη πιπερια (φλωρινης αλλα και αλλες ) που περα απο τις χρωστικες εχει και τεραστια οφελη στη υγεια μεσω των θρεπτικων συστατικων της.δινε κομμενη σε φετες

----------


## dinosd

Σημερα του εβαλα του Κιτσου μου μια ροδελα κοκκινη πιπερια φλωρινης και απο οτι ειδα αμεσως αρχισε να την τσιμπαει.......  ::  Μαλλον του αρεσε.....  ::

----------


## dinosd

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο? Σε λιγο καιρο θα στολισω το μπαλκονι με λαμπακια τα οποια θα σβηνουν κατα τις 2300 το βραδυ....Τι γινεται με τον Κιτσο? Πρεπει να τον σκεπαζω με κατι για να μην ενοχλειται? Η δεν υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι πολυ κοντα* και αναβοσβηνουν* επισης ισως .σε αλλη περιπτωση το χαμηλο φως δεν ειναι συνηθως προβλημα

----------


## aTomGR

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση?
Κοιτάζοντας εδώ
http://mgerom.wordpress.com/%CE%BA%CE%B ... %BF%CF%82/
το χρώμα δεν μου μοιάζει με κανένα από τα κόκκινα  που βλέπω.
Γιατί?

----------


## xXx

ξαναβάλε το λινκ και διατύπωσε πιο αναλυτικά την ερώτησή σου για να γίνεις κατανοητός

----------


## aTomGR

.....

----------


## xXx

θα έπρεπε να μοιάζει με κάποιο από την ιστοσελίδα του Μάκη και αν ναι γιατί?

----------


## andreascrete

H φωτογραφίες έχουν ρετουσαριστεί στο photoshop και έχουν δυναμώσει τα ζεστά χρώματα όπως το κόκκινο (magenta, και το μαύρο για αντίθεση contrast) ....σπάνια τα red factor καναρίνια είναι τόσο φωτεινά κόκκινα, επίσης οι οθόνες μας με την φωτεινότητα τους ζωντανεύουν τα χρώματα που βλέπουμε.
Για αυτο τα καναρίνia που βλέπεις εδώ δεν μοιάζουν με ένα καναρίνι που βλέπεις στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## dinosd

Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα παιδια?

Τωρα τελευταια τον βλεπω τον Κιτσο μου να σηκωνει το δαχτυλιδι του σαν να τον ενοχλει ενα πραγμα, τι να πω???

Επισης θα ηθελα να καταφερω να δω τι λεει το δαχτυλιδακι του για να μαυω απο που και ποσο χρονων ειναι.......Αλλα φοβαμαι μην του κανω κακο οπως θα προσπαθω να το πιασω......

Ολες οι γνωμες δεχτες....

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου υπαρχει περιπτωση πραγματι να το εχοχλει .παρακολουθησε το να δεις αν ερεθιζεται εκει το ποδαρακι.αν ναι θελει αφαιρεση με ειδικο εργαλειο ή σε κτηνιατρο.σε αντιθετη περιπτωση το ποδι μπορει να πρηστει και να μολυνθει.το δαχτυλιδι μετακινειται ανετα ή ειναι οριακα περασμενο; υπαρχει βεβαια και η πιθανοτητα να παιζει.αν και μαλλον το ενοχλει   :sad:

----------


## dinosd

Δεν φαινεται να το εχει ερεθισει και ανεβαινει ανετα μεχρι πανω.......Δεν το κανει συνεχεια , τουλαχιστον οσο τον βλεπω...Θα το παρακολουθησω παντως...

Οσο για το πως θα δω τι γραφει το δαχτυλιδι του, καμια συμβουλη?

----------


## xXx

...μάλλον το πουλάκι παίζει....πιάσε το πουλάκι στα χέρια σου όλος ο κόσμος αυτό κάνει...μην το φοβάσαι δεν θα πάθει τίποτα το πουλί!!...διάβασε τι γράφει το δαχτυλίδι πες μας τι χρώμα έχει για να δούμε από που προέρχεται το πουλί!!  ::

----------


## jk21

αν υπαρχει ανεση στην κινηση του δαχτυλιδιου συμφωνω και γω οτι παιζει .αν το κανει επιμονα ισως βεβαια να το ενοχλει αλλα να επεμβεις μονο αν δεις καποιον ερεθισμο

----------


## dinosd

Θα το κανω και θα ενημερωσω......

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια...

----------


## dinosd

Λοιπον, επιτελους τον επιασα τον κιτσο στα χερια μου αν και ψιλοδυσκολευτηκα..φοβήθηκα μην τον τραυματισω αλλα τελος καλο, ολα καλα......

εχουμε και λεμε......δαχτυλιδι: 155e00v10e10 , χρωματος προς το μπρονζε......

μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι σημαινουν αυτοι οι αριθμοι?

ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## mgerom

Εάν είναι ΕΟΟ V10 E10 155 

-Eίναι πουλί του 2010 με διάμετρο δακτυλιδιου 2,9 ( Ε 10)
-Είναι του εκτροφέα της ΣΦΩΠ κου Γρηγόρη Μπουρδάνου (V 10) - Σύλλογος που ανοίκει στην δύναμη της ΕΟΟ
-Mε αύξοντα αριθμό 155. 


http://www.sfop.gr/meli.html

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

